# Bird Stick



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

We really need to get some decent weather around here I have T-O-N-S of yard work to get accomplished.

(Garden, paint, fence repairs, etc. etc.)

As long as its too crappy out to accomplish any of those things I just keep whittling away in the garage.

The wife has been using a stick she purchased on vacation at Custer State Park a few years ago. Its the stick that got me started with my hobby. (obsession) I have been after her to use one I made for a while now to no avail. We came to a compromise after I started adding toppers to sticks I find too hard to carve.

She has agreed to let me put a topper on her Custer State Park stick.

I started on this cardinal yesterday morning , next thing I know it was after midnight (talk about obsession)

Last pick is the hickory staff from Custer S.P. It needs a topper don't ya think?


----------



## airborne (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree it needs a topper, just don't tell your wife I said so!!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking really nice!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am trying to get away from some of the wood burning I have done on past pieces of pine to accent the details. CV3 suggested sanding & staining before final details, so that's what I did on this one. Even with conditioner this piece of pine took the stain variably, lighter on one side than the other

That variation on the stain penetration is just the joy of working with a soft wood!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cardinal is done. The wife likes it and its her topper. I suppose I'll quit fussing with it and let it dry. Next step cut down her stick and attach it.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pics -- looks good!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cardinal looks good . Thanks for sharing.


----------

